# I love it when.....



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I love it when the Home-owner is on vacation while we paint the exterior and leaves us a key

I love it when the Home-owner never sets foot outside to see what we're doing.

I love it when the Home-owner refers you to a neighbor before you are even half way through, and you book that one too!

I love it when the Home-owner offers to pay you in full, on day #1!

I love it when the Home-owner asks you what color they should go with, you suggest your favorite color, and they go with it! 

I love it when you get back and production has not slowed to zero + 5% 

I love it when you get a 9 day job done in 6 days. 

I love it when a 20 gallon job gets done with 16

I love it when you never met the home-owner in person. they're at work when you do the estimate, when you paint, and they pay online, and on time. 

I love it when you post an employment add, mention "drug screening", and more than one person responds.

I love it when they say they got your name from someone you don't even remember.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I hate sitting in rubber necking traffic!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I hate love / hate relationships.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

dude, don't bring your hate comments to my love thread


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

opps wrong thread.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

I love living life!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

“A Native American elder once described his own inner struggles in this manner: Inside of me there are two dogs. One of the dogs is mean and evil. The other dog is good. The mean dog fights the good dog all the time. When asked which dog wins, he reflected for a moment and replied, The one I feed the most.” 



-George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

#1 i love it when i wake up in the morning and have another day to live :thumbup:

#2 i love it when the check clears 

#3 i love it when all my bills are paid and i still have money


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We recently did a little two day interior job. The very nice homeowner was baking a peach pie. It smelled amazing. As soon as it was done she brought us all a piece with fresh homemade ice cream. 

Today I was back at her house doing a little pressure washing. Just a small, couple hour job. As soon as I shut the machine off, here she comes, this time with fresh cherry pie. 

I love that!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the I hate thread


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> #1 i love it when i wake up in the morning and have another day to live :thumbup:
> 
> #2 i love it when the check clears
> 
> #3 i love it when all my bills are paid and i still have money





ExcelPaintingCo said:


> We recently did a little two day interior job. The very nice homeowner was baking a peach pie. It smelled amazing. As soon as it was done she brought us all a piece with fresh homemade ice cream.
> 
> Today I was back at her house doing a little pressure washing. Just a small, couple hour job. As soon as I shut the machine off, here she comes, this time with fresh cherry pie.
> 
> I love that!


Who wouldn't?:thumbsup:


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

I love it when I bring my stash of rock and blues cds and the the customer says great tunes feel free to play them all


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> “A Native American elder once described his own inner struggles in this manner: Inside of me there are two dogs. One of the dogs is mean and evil. The other dog is good. The mean dog fights the good dog all the time. When asked which dog wins, he reflected for a moment and replied, The one I feed the most.”
> 
> 
> 
> -George Bernard Shaw


 
damn, man, that's like deep:thumbsup:


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I love when I show up prepared to fire a guy, and he apologizes that he needs to quit


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

Love it when homeowner says help your self to the pop and bottled water


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I love it when Ole starts a hate thread.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

ltd said:


> Love it when homeowner says help your self to the pop and bottled water


Or when they say that they bought it for visiting relatives and there's plenty left over take it all!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> I love it when the Home-owner is on vacation while we paint the exterior and leaves us a key


Thats reminds me.......awesome party you throw last weekend :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I love my son

I love my Mom

I love GOD 

I love quads and dirt bikes

I love my dogs 

I love BBQ

I love trophy trucks and any other type of off road racing

I love to paint

I love country music 

I could easily keep going


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I love my Daughter and Wife.
I love that they are happy and feel safe in our home.
I love getting a massage with my wife every month.
I love showing my daughter new things and seeing the wonder on her face.
I love life.
I love going to the range with friends.
I love that I'm so busy with my family that I don't see my friends as much anymore, it lets you know you're doing something right.
I love that I never took up smoking or drinking.
I love being happy, watching tv, relaxing with the family and doing nothing.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I love having a job where I can say "4 day weekend"


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I have one this week too SM:thumbsup:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

working all weekend


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Repaint Florida said:


> working all weekend


 
me too + worked last weekend also and will work the next

$$$


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Me,too. Working all weekend and next. Gotta' make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I love it when 

my bannana bread fits in my little fry pan 

**** i love that. Its like its meant to be 

Whats not to love about that


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh and i also love when 

I get to play Planks & ladders at work great game


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i love it when a homeowner tell me i was higher then the other bids but they liked how i presented myself and would love me to paint their home :thumbup:


sorry now my "hate" :whistling2: 


hate when i click a thread on painting and see Ben's food pic when i am starving and only have a Snickers bar 


Ben you really should expand your business to "the cooking painter"
offer to cook them a meal while you paint their home :yes: looking at your pic's you'll be rich in no time 


your painting skills :thumbsup: your cooking skills :notworthy:


it's hard enough to paint a home, but to cook while painting is amazing, but what gets me your so happy doing it ...


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> i love it when a homeowner tell me i was higher then the other bids but they liked how i presented myself and would love me to paint their home :thumbup:
> 
> sorry now my "hate" :whistling2:
> 
> ...


I second that


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> i love it when a homeowner tell me i was higher then the other bids but they liked how i presented myself and would love me to paint their home :thumbup:
> 
> sorry now my "hate" :whistling2:
> 
> ...


G'day RF

I also love knowing I'm the higher bidder : ) I also love encouraging any client even referrals to get at least three other bids as I know I may be higher priced but I know as far as competition I have none .If someone is after a **** cheap job
Then I'm not a match 100% of the time I pick them from the first words out of there mouth 

The Cooking Painter lol I love it : )

The thing is I might crap on a little on PaintTalk but I match my crap with the ability to get work done : )
Prior to the last month or so I would work straight through on one morning coffee 

And thanks to PT I got of my arse and started taking lunches and no word of a lie I feel so much better 
I now look forward to two breaks 9am smoko then lunch 12 or 1pm also when I never stopped for lunch or smoko 
I would get hungry and think about food then on the way home get some fast food then not long after be cooking dinner lol

My lowest of low would be pulling into a KFC that's my lowest I ever go with FastFood 

But now I don't crave fast food i only look forward too what's on my days Menu : ) plus I'm saving heaps bringing my own 

That's why I'm always happy as I love to paint I really love this trade and I love to cook so to do both in a given day : )

Makes me Happy then I have PT how good is this forum before PT I only had one main painter mate who I could call and have a chat but that's when he was free the best thing with PT there is always some thing to read or if I have something to crap on about might post something up 

So yeah Happy Days : )


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Me,too. Working all weekend and next. Gotta' make hay while the sun shines.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

simplycovered said:


> I love it when I bring my stash of rock and blues cds and the the customer says great tunes feel free to play them all


We just plug the IPod in.....


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> Oh and i also love when
> 
> I get to play Planks & ladders at work great game


Where are your drops?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Where are your drops?


Don't worry I'm sure he had that place buttoned up tight. Ben's good like that :yes:


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

I love it when we bring te BBQ to work and get the apprentice to cook us all a feed lol 

I love it when I'm book for 3 months ahead.

I love it when I get a crazy new business Iead

I love it when I cross off a crazy business idea for the white board that I completed.

I love it when a client emails me a quote authorisation form , I'm like winning.

I love it when the apprentice finally catches on to a new technique

I love it when I finish work a 12pm 

I love it when I get a call for a quote

I love it when a email blast gets me a new regular client 

I love it when I tender for a builder and they call me back for a meet and greet

I love it when the customer pays cash

I love it when you estimate for worst case and it turns out it wasn't as bad as you allowed for - I'm like winning.

I love it when I get up in the morning knowing I'm the king of my own destiny and if I choose not to put up with people's **** today I can tell them to jam it and then not have to worry about a lecture of a d*ckhead boss


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Where are your drops?


The drops are in the Drop sheet box : )

Oh you are talking about the pic ? I was washing down by hand 

Sheets are down now I'm painting 

Im the idiot who tapes up the ferel of my brushes to keep clean you think i wont put sheets down ?

Just using my skanky sheets as client took gravel of driveway so in the morning driveway is damp and that now is going on my skanks : (


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Don't worry I'm sure he had that place buttoned up tight. Ben's good like that :yes:


Gday RB


I think you know me to well : ) a job last year just the ceilings client worried about things not being covered lol


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

glennb said:


> I love it when we bring te BBQ to work and get the apprentice to cook us all a feed lol
> 
> I love it when I'm book for 3 months ahead.
> 
> ...


I love you because you take a BBQ to work : )


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Repaint Florida said:


> working all weekend


I worked all weekend a couple weeks ago so I could afford to take 10 days off work to spend time with my 8 year old son. A small price to pay as far as I;m concerned :yes: I will also be working this weekend so I can take a 3 day weekend with my son next weekend. :thumbsup: 

Back to the original topic... I love working for myself so I can take off whenever I want to spend time with my son :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> Oh and i also love when
> 
> I get to play Planks & ladders at work great game


I hope your wearing a safety harness :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> I love it when
> 
> my bannana bread fits in my little fry pan
> 
> ...


Are those dog biscuits next to the banana nut bread?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Are those dog biscuits next to the banana nut bread?


Gday Mike 

If a dog was to eat scotch finger bikies lucky dog

The Arnotts scotch finger biscuits are an Aussie favourite something most Grandmas had in there cupboard : ) so its a childhood favourite
Plus they are very Aussie as you can break them in two and share one with a mate : )

It was an Aussie company not sure if its American owned now ?

And some banana bread : ) thats my smoko set 
Plus a few selections of tea


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I was just kidding about the dog bisquits. If I was to hang out with you Ben I would probably weight 350 lbs :yes: Some of the food pics you post look pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Gday RB
> 
> I think you know me to well : ) a job last year just the ceilings client worried about things not being covered lol


When I first saw the pic I wondered where your drops were too. Then I thought nah there ain't no way Ben didn't use drops. :no:


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

We're doing 4 houses within a block of each other in a subdivision, all houses in the 10-12 yr range, and only a 2 houses in the entire neighborhood have been painted so far. 


1. All the homeowners (even the ones whose houses we haven't done yet) have asked us to put signs up in their yard, and leave them for as long as we want, because they like the work we're doing.

2. They are all writing Google reviews for us.

3. On every day but one we've had beers with the homeowner who has a keggerator in his basement (and it's good beer too)

4. Some days they won't let us leave until we've had at least one beer. I have to hold myself back if I'm driving.

5. They all go to the same church/kids go to the same schools, and they've recommended us to many of their friends so far.

If we play our cards right we might end up being there for a good part of next year.

I love awesome clients.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

I would never drink a beer with a homeowner:no:

I keep work professional, I am their painter not a house guest

Not trying to bust your balz just how I roll


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

No worries. They're family friends with one of my employees. Even if they weren't I'd probably still drink beer with them


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I love that I don't so many exteriors.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I was just kidding about the dog bisquits. If I was to hang out with you Ben I would probably weight 350 lbs :yes: Some of the food pics you post look pretty good :thumbsup:


 
Hey, plagiarism is frowned upon :whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I was just kidding about the dog bisquits. If I was to hang out with you Ben I would probably weight 350 lbs :yes: Some of the food pics you post look pretty good :thumbsup:


G'day Mike 

I would hang out with you for sure .

But they do look like Scooby snacks : )


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Have gotten to spend the last couple weeks with my 4 great grandchildren 2 of which I have never seen. It don't get much better.

I love learning to play the banjo.

And I'll admit I need help, at 69 I still love to paint.

I love that my wife and I still enjoy good health

I don't know about love but I like it a lot that there are forums like this where if I admit it I have learned a lot.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I love it when I can enjoy the outdoors in the PNW (without painting).









Even with what has to be one of the shortest exterior painting seasons, taking weekends off to have fun with the kids is a must do!


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I love it when you send a proposal and the HO emails you back within 15 minutes letting you know you have the job. 
No matter how busy I am I always get anxious and excited waiting to hear back if I got a job I wanted to get.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Gday RB
> 
> 
> I think you know me to well : ) a job last year just the ceilings client worried about things not being covered lol


Ben, I think you missed covering the light


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I love it when new job is a townhouse and at front of the estate : )

I love it when the door is wide enough to fit my trolley through the door i love no stairs up to the front door 

Yes i use blue tape current job ceilings & walls only : ) 

I love when my mobile kitchen is setup


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i love the fryin pan in with the tools ....walkin by the neighbors :whistling2: just another day at the office


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I love it when I can get one coat of satin white to cover this good. 

Ceiling was cross hatched and back rolled. 
Walls, horizontal spray and back roll (one down stroke, with an 18 8)


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> i love the fryin pan in with the tools ....walkin by the neighbors :whistling2: just another day at the office


Gday Ole 

Sure is : )












My Office


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> I love it when I can get one coat of satin white to cover this good.
> 
> Ceiling was cross hatched and back rolled.
> Walls, horizontal spray and back roll (one down stroke, with an 18 8)


Whats the product?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Bender said:


> Whats the product?


 Valspar Ultra. 

http://www.valsparpaint.com/system/...Series_Valspar_Ultra_Interior_Satin_Paint.pdf


It was the first time I had tried putting a thick acrylic enamel film on new drywall without priming. 
It worked, covered good..... Other aspects are not so good.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> I love it when new job is a townhouse and at front of the estate : )
> 
> I love it when the door is wide enough to fit my trolley through the door i love no stairs up to the front door
> 
> ...


That's fantastic. I like your style dude.


----------



## TLC Painting (Feb 18, 2013)

SeaMonster said:


> I love it when the Home-owner is on vacation while we paint the exterior and leaves us a key
> 
> I love it when the Home-owner never sets foot outside to see what we're doing.
> 
> ...


You forgot one "I love it when the customers love the quality work you have promised and they tip you an extra 500 bones, Oh yeah!!👍


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I love it when I jump on PT and everyone is whinging about clients other painters and builders or there workers : )


I think it's funny so many painters make things so difficult 

I love were I'm at why complicate things I have good clients Im booked up 3 to 4 months in advance 
i can be picky with my work I get paid life's Good 

Just thought I would add some more love to PT


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

when the customer picks cool colors.
when i get to use aura.
when i paint my own walls and it looks so good i don't even want to hang anything up.
when the customer is thrilled with the job.
when i'm worried about leads and i get a call from a referral.
when i hand my helper his check.
when i realize how small i am and how big the house is that i just painted - feels invincible!
when all is done and it's time to ptfo.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jenni said:


> when the customer picks cool colors.
> when i get to use aura.
> when i paint my own walls and it looks so good i don't even want to hang anything up.
> when the customer is thrilled with the job.
> ...


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

chrisn:

ptfo = *p*ass *t*he *f**** *o*ut.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jenni said:


> chrisn:
> 
> ptfo = *p*ass *t*he *f**** *o*ut.


 
I looked it up, just surprised it would come from a lady:whistling2:


----------



## sensitive skin (Jul 24, 2013)

I love it when my lead blood test comes back at almost zero

I love it when I had been worrying that some cuts were wavy and I visit the job after a couple weeks and they're pretty darn straight

I love it when the dust shroud I made for the sander out of a bucket bottom and duct tape works really really well

I love it when people ask me "hey is that a mullet?"


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> I love it when new job is a townhouse and at front of the estate : )
> 
> I love it when the door is wide enough to fit my trolley through the door i love no stairs up to the front door
> 
> ...


Haha, Ben -I thought that little blue trailer was your kitchen set up!!!



And I want to add- I love it when my clients add stuff to a project and we just make it up as we go along.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I love it when I give a bid, win the job, and find out the renter is a painter:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

When, I have a key to an empty house, can start @ 3 AM, don't need drops, no ceilings and no trim to paint.
Oh yea, the water is on and so is the AC:yes:, with a whole house vac system that works:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I love it when I find out Jerry Joseph and the Jackmormons are playing at the Neurolux and tickets are only $10.00:thumbsup:


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

I love it when the wife says "now I could use a cigarette" with a big smile on her face! :yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

oldpaintdoc said:


> I love it when the wife says "now I could use a cigarette" with a big smile on her face! :yes:


 

ah,ah,ah,ah, oh, never mind


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> Haha, Ben -I thought that little blue trailer was your kitchen set up!!!
> 
> And I want to add- I love it when my clients add stuff to a project and we just make it up as we go along.


Gday Lynn

It is : )

Do you like my new table


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lol - jeeze Ben! If I "lunched" like that every day I wouldn't be able to move. :no:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I love it when a plan comes together
http://www.ktvb.com/news/FOUND-Ambe...fe-LA-Times-says-DiMaggio-dead-219136261.html


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ben,

You deserve a 10 for style!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

RH said:


> Lol - jeeze Ben! If I "lunched" like that every day I wouldn't be able to move. :no:


Gday RH

I had my nephew with me on Saturday : ) So i cant have guest at work and not feed them : )

He is my future worker so also need him to know 
You work with Uncle Ben you wont go home hungry 

But that day i left my little table in the trailer as there was a table at the vacant job but it was taken : (

There is no way im going backwards in my lunchtime setup i aint cookin on the ground 

So said to my nephew lets get a new table : )

We had two sausage rolls each i had mine with coleslaw yuummy 

Its good i wear gloves at work as i was painting weatherboards every 5mins gloves off he he shimon & turn some snags 

**** life is good : )


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Bender said:


> I love it when I give a bid, win the job, and find out the renter is a painter:thumbsup:


I love when there's a contractor in a certain neighborhood, and we paint 2 houses to his right, and one to his left


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> Gday RH
> 
> I had my nephew with me on Saturday : ) So i cant have guest at work and not feed them : )
> 
> ...


You got guys doing the painting while you cook all day, right?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Gday RH
> 
> I had my nephew with me on Saturday : ) So i cant have guest at work and not feed them : )
> 
> ...


Ben, I've got it figured out. You are a young version of oldpaintdoc. You love living and still like painting. 
And I salute you for it!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> You got guys doing the painting while you cook all day, right?


maybe he paints all day an cooks....right?


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

I love it when I play 27 holes of golf on Sunday...first time all season. Love it even more when I have a tee time already booked for next weekend.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I love it when I paint 2 apartments on Sunday and make that $$$


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Gday Lynn
> 
> It is : )
> 
> Do you like my new table


bahahhahhaahahahahah


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Just making sure my love thread does not die on this forum of hate!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

SeaMonster said:


> Just making sure my love thread does not die on this forum of hate!


I love that the hate thread has more posts.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> Just making sure my love thread does not die on this forum of hate!


I love the laughs,the DRAMA, the education,and the weirdness of PaintTalk.

Long live Steve Richards!!!!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wonder if making him king of pt would get him back? I'll even throw in a burger king crown.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Members find their way back, this is just a cycle. It happens evey 1-2 years sometimes 3 depending on the members self control. I love the re-entry, like leaving a internet forum is making a point.

....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I wonder if making him king of pt would get him back? I'll even throw in a burger king crown.



Steve's good - just taking a breather.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Members find their way back, this is just a cycle. It happens evey 1-2 years sometimes 3 depending on the members self control. I love the re-entry, like leaving a internet forum is making a point.
> 
> ....


When u make the popular club its always dramatic


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I love it when I show up to start a NC job and the drywall has already been dusted. This contractors jobs are always clean as a pin. I tease him about the site being too clean, you can't even find a scrap of wood to use for a stir stick or an old piece of cardboard for a shield. 

These guys even paint the sub floor to help keep dust down. 

NC can be cool sometimes. I've been lucky to have had a couple good ones this year.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Jmayspaint said:


> I love it when I show up to start a NC job and the drywall has already been dusted. This contractors jobs are always clean as a pin. I tease him about the site being too clean, you can't even find a scrap of wood to use for a stir stick or an old piece of cardboard for a shield.
> 
> These guys even paint the sub floor to help keep dust down.
> 
> NC can be cool sometimes. I've been lucky to have had a couple good ones this year.


The drywall already finished for you? Either way looks great , never seen one so clean, probably why I don't do nc


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

skinne9 said:


> The drywall already finished for you? /QUOTE]
> 
> Na, I had just sprayed primer before I took the pics. Two NC's for me this year, I haven't done any in 3 or 4 years before that though.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I love it when painters argue about how to fill nail holes.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> I love it when painters argue about how to fill nail holes.


Yeah? I love it when there is no hole to fill, only the head of a wire nail standing proud! Ain't it sad that painters have to carry nail sets these days and the new generation of trim carpenters don't know what a nail set is?


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

After a 12 hour day your customer insists that you stay for supper to save you from having to cook for yourself when you get home


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I just Love the Love Thread is back up next to the hate thread and catching up


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I live being asked "How much workload can you handle?"

Was initially called for 4 interior repaints for next week. I showed up to give prices, & walked out with 12 due by friday.

score!


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I love it, when finishing a full interior today, the homeowner goes away for the weekend gives me my cheque before I'd even started this morning, and also a $200 bonus


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

hotwing7 said:


> I love it, when finishing a full interior today, the homeowner goes away for the weekend gives me my cheque before I'd even started this morning, and also a $200 bonus


I don't like money up front... Work for free feeling there on out. I need a purpose lol


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ole34 said:


> I don't like money up front... Work for free feeling there on out. I need a purpose lol


I work / live in small rural communities - if you so much as put a foot out of place your time as a painter would be over what with the bush telegraph being what it is!!! Thats my purpose


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> I don't like money up front... Work for free feeling there on out. I need a purpose lol


Same here.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

driftweed said:


> I live being asked "How much workload can you handle?"
> 
> Was initially called for 4 interior repaints for next week. I showed up to give prices, & walked out with 12 due by friday.
> 
> score!


They caught your drift!:whistling2:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

mudbone said:


> They caught your drift!:whistling2:


Hell yeah man. Ill match last MONTHS sales in that 1 job. Now to keep that momentum...


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> I don't like money up front... Work for free feeling there on out. I need a purpose lol


I feel you Ole. We conduct our business the same way.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

on smaller jobs, I'm superstitious if I get paid before the job is finished. Too many times in my youth, something would happen that screwed something up. Sometimes within in my control, sometimes not. 

So if they just HAVE to leave a check on the counter before I am finished, I ignore it until I am packing out.

On the few large jobs where I require a deposit, I'll take that but will not accept final until done.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I just found my favorite stir stick!! I thought I lost it. !!!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> I just found my favorite stir stick!! I thought I lost it. !!!


Is it from Homedepot?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is it from Homedepot?


Never, it's from Budekes. (BM) It has some really great combinations of paint on it that I am going to do something with someday, it's like 5 yrs. old


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Never, it's from Budekes. (BM) It has some really great combinations of paint on it that I am going to do something with someday, it's like 5 yrs. old


 
my favorite store in the city :thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> my favorite store in the city :thumbsup:


Yeah, that's my Budekes, but some of the guys there now are lacking. I used to love having, Bob, Dean,Bernie and Steve there.They do a weird thing there and every once in a while will make the guys rotate and work in a different store. So Like Bob that lives 15 mins. from there has been down in Southern MD for like a year now.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Yeah, that's my Budekes, but some of the guys there now are lacking. I used to love having, Bob, Dean,Bernie and Steve there.They do a weird thing there and every once in a while will make the guys rotate and work in a different store. So Like Bob that lives 15 mins. from there has been down in Southern MD for like a year now.


 
Ha, I was only there twice and never learned anybody's name


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Ha, I was only there twice and never learned anybody's name


Well, you're lucky you didn't get attacked by a giant rat in Fells Point.

Next time you go in there mention my name and tell me if they roll their eyes. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Well, you're lucky you didn't get attacked by a giant rat in Fells Point.
> 
> Next time you go in there mention my name and tell me if they roll their eyes. :whistling2:


 
I'll do that


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

When the carpet is being replaced
Or
The HO had cleared everything out for us
Or
The sprayer nit working, but one hammer blow nudges the check ball and it's right up
Or
Go to a vacant place, no electric, but it's just a flip of the breaker in the breaker box
Or
Again, vacant unit, no water, but it's just a shutoff valve that needs turning


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Or 
when you find a clean five, right when you need it
Or
when you do a drywall repair and homeowner can't find where the reapir was
Or
when you go to use your box knife and it has a new blade in it
Or
your popcorn patch matches up with old one perfectly
Or
your new job is close to your house
Or
your employee calls you and says we're done already
Or
you start worrying your phone has been ringing, a right then a new lead comes in.
Or
homeowner complains what an awful experience the last contractor was and how your awesome.
Or
you don't have the right ladder when you need it, and HO says use mine
Or 
you think your not gonna reach that high spot, you stretch out and make a perfect cut line
Or 
you have just enough gas to finish your pressure washing
Or 
you manage to finish the job by scraping all your singles together and just enough
Or
a drop of paint flings into air and actually lands on your drop
Or
you think you'll never find that last missing outlet cover screw in that thick pile carpet and then "Yes, praise the lord" you found it.
Or 
when you blast clean your roller cover and all the hairs are perfectly standing up
when you have a bad feeling that there's gonna be a problem collecting payment and it goes smoothly.
Or
the HO's neighbor across the street screams out "it looks beautiful'
Or 
when HO's neighbor wants your info as well
Or 
when there's no evidence there was ever a paint spill
Or
HO adds additional work to the project
Or
you got to see a PT thread before it was deleted.

Or.....that's enough already..gonna visit the hate thread, I have way more things I can post in there.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> a drop of paint flings into air and actually lands on your drop


Yes!


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> Yes!


Haha..I know inside your feeling like this,


----------



## Amazing Painting (Sep 29, 2013)

The Red Sox wins the World Series!! Go Sox


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gotta love it when . . . .


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I love it when one of my best friends is going to help me out on a weeklong job starting on a crappy Monday!!!

Hilarity will ensue, yeah.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> I love it when one of my best friends is going to help me out on a weeklong job starting on a crappy Monday!!!
> 
> Hilarity will ensue, yeah.


Hope working with a BFF only strengthens the bond - all too often work and friendships don't mix.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> Hope working with a BFF only strengthens the bond - all too often work and friendships don't mix.


We've been friends for years, worked together for years,he used to be my boss,he made me the little smutnounce talker I am today!:jester: lol I am psyched...:yes:

Haha, now you're making me reminise(sp)... he's the only non-related male to me that can freely let all those bodily noises fly without criticism from me, if that ain't a BFF, I don't know what is,lol


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I love it when it's freezing out and I have my 12v heated seat cover, it keeps my nuts warm.
no really they're roasted with rosemary, salt, pepper and oil.
I love it when the homeowner gives us these kinds of goodies too. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> I love it when it's freezing out and I have my 12v heated seat cover, it keeps my nuts warm.
> no really they're roasted with rosemary, salt, pepper and oil.
> I love it when the homeowner gives us these kinds of goodies too. :thumbup:


I wouldn't let MY nuts rest on filthy pants like that. I'd change into clean "civies" before I got in my vehicle with my nuts.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

daArch said:


> I wouldn't let MY nuts rest on filthy pants like that. I'd change into clean "civies" before I got in my vehicle with my nuts.


Perfectly clean from the washer and dryer this morning, just painted...


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> I love it when it's freezing out and I have my 12v heated seat cover, it keeps my nuts warm.
> no really they're roasted with rosemary, salt, pepper and oil.
> I love it when the homeowner gives us these kinds of goodies too. :thumbup:


i wouldn't brag about such little nuts :whistling2:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

You would lick your fingers after eating these nuts... that tasty.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ridesarize said:


> You would lick your fingers after eating these nuts... that tasty.


IDK, they look kinda small....:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lmao, this thread turned funny.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

daArch said:


> I wouldn't let MY nuts rest on filthy pants like that. I'd change into clean "civies" before I got in my vehicle with my nuts.


daArch put some underwear on for pete's sake


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't believe you looked at my nuts can you?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ridesarize said:


> Can't believe you looked at my nuts can you?


Stop exposing them , perv


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

okay get back to work


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ridesarize said:


> okay get back to work


lol A double meaning?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> lol A double meaning?


I'm all over it


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> I'm all over it


No no. Really more like double tap. Tap out. I feel like I just got a swirly or a wedgie.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I love it when I submit my bill and the customer says, "That's not enough, take this hundred and take your wife out to dinner."


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

harmonicarocks said:


> I love it when I submit my bill and the customer says, "That's not enough, take this hundred and take your wife out to dinner."


ham-hocks!:whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ridesarize said:


> okay get back to work





Workaholic said:


> lol A double meaning?





fauxlynn said:


> I'm all over it





ridesarize said:


> No no. Really more like double tap. Tap out. I feel like I just got a swirly or a wedgie.


No no:thumbsup:,lol. Read between the lines, mister....


Sunday mornings are weird.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

harmonicarocks said:


> I love it when I submit my bill and the customer says, "That's not enough, take this hundred and take your wife out to dinner."


I love it more when the client says, "You were twice as high as the nearest bid, but worth it. I hope it's OK if I recommend you to my friends."


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Fauxlynn, sorry I may be a little confused. Workaholic what double meaning were you thinking of? See what you have done? Lol. I thought fauxlynn would be in revenge mode when she said "I'm all over it". Other than that I dunno.:huh:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ridesarize said:


> Fauxlynn, sorry I may be a little confused. Workaholic what double meaning were you thinking of? See what you have done? Lol. I thought fauxlynn would be in revenge mode when she said "I'm all over it". Other than that I dunno.:huh:


Lol, no worries. Carry on.

Me? Revenge mode? Don't be scared,I never seek revenge.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Lol, no worries. Carry on.
> 
> Me? Revenge mode? Don't be scared,I never seek revenge.


Lol.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i love it when a check clears :thumbup: and the money is in the bank


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Thats pretty cool too!


Gough said:


> I love it more when the client says, "You were twice as high as the nearest bid, but worth it. I hope it's OK if I recommend you to my friends."


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Lol.


WHU? Oh are you thinking about the time you hurt Sean's feelings and he told me to scratch your eyes out?...lol.....meow!!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I love it when I'm helping my best friend do a bear of a job like priming all the grout lines of 4 brick walls, ugh, and every other joke contains the words: Toats my Goats, That's what she said or Va jayjay.:thumbup:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I love it when my 13 year old son says working with me is fun.

He also said he was thankful for who he was born to. We have had a rough road. I'm blessed to have such a fine young man for a son. We have worked hard to build a better relationship. We are reaping the fruit. That's what I love.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

epretot said:


> I love it when my 13 year old son says working with me is fun.
> 
> He also said he was thankful for who he was born to. We have had a rough road. I'm blessed to have such a fine young man for a son. We have worked hard to build a better relationship. We are reaping the fruit. That's what I love.


IMO when it comes right down to it nothing is more important than family. Money, things, a house, work - nothing. Sure, those items may be important in being able to care _for_ your family but by themselves they are nothing in comparison. I would gladly lay down my life for either of my grown kids and my grandsons. I believe most here would do the same for theirs.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

SeaMonster said:


> I love when I show up prepared to fire a guy, and he apologizes that he needs to quit


I second that!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't believe this thread has been stagnant this long, there are some good memories in it, like seeing Ben's daily on the job cuisine posts.

I love it when my boss decides to paint the tight spaces and somehow has fun doing it...
Got me laughing pretty good today.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

An old dog painter learned something new yesterday. Doing my thing, rolling a wall , when snap, the end of my old pole breaks off( no, NOT that pole).So, went to PPG and bought a new one and low and behold it has a clip on there that holds the Wooster frame and keeps it from spinning off the pole. Who knew? All these years of every minute or so of tightening the damn frame to the pole. Life is good.




Except for Dave.:vs_laugh:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I love it when some dude named "BIGjohnson" from the diy chatroom keeps trying to message me about some Promar 200 post. Right dude. Like I'm going to listen to a word an SW troll has to say.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> An old dog painter learned something new yesterday. Doing my thing, rolling a wall , when snap, the end of my old pole breaks off( no, NOT that pole).So, went to PPG and bought a new one and low and behold it has a clip on there that holds the Wooster frame and keeps it from spinning off the pole. Who knew? All these years of every minute or so of tightening the damn frame to the pole. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get them to sit still?lain:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> I can't believe this thread has been stagnant this long, there are some good memories in it, like seeing Ben's daily on the job cuisine posts.
> 
> I love it when my boss decides to paint the tight spaces and somehow has fun doing it...
> Got me laughing pretty good today.



I've never considered using an extension ladder to access those types of spaces. Now I know why. :devil3:


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

No offense to the ladies but...

I love when I go back to a house because I forgot something and the HO's wife comes to the door in her bedtime clothes and hands it to me.

I also love it when I'm working a job with a pool and some lovely ladies drop by for some sun.

And more.. but those memories are mine. 



PACman said:


> I love it when some dude named "BIGjohnson" from the diy chatroom keeps trying to message me about some Promar 200 post. Right dude. Like I'm going to listen to a word an SW troll has to say.




That guy chose his name well.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> I love it when some dude named "BIGjohnson" from the diy chatroom keeps trying to message me about some Promar 200 post. Right dude. Like I'm going to listen to a word an SW troll has to say.


He is in love with that crap


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> How do you get them to sit still?lain:


Lamb jerky treats


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

chrisn said:


> An old dog painter learned something new yesterday. Doing my thing, rolling a wall , when snap, the end of my old pole breaks off( no, NOT that pole).So, went to PPG and bought a new one and low and behold it has a clip on there that holds the Wooster frame and keeps it from spinning off the pole. Who knew? All these years of every minute or so of tightening the damn frame to the pole. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roflololol....im sorry but that's funny. Those have been around for at least 20+years. Glad ya found em! You'll never screw another one on unless using your pole as an extension for another tool. Did you get the "gt" model with the screw on adapter in the butt of the pole? DON'T LOSE IT if ya did.  I keep one stuck to my broken arm and another to weenie frames to avoid it getting lost in the abyss...happy rolling!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> Roflololol....im sorry but that's funny. Those have been around for at least 20+years. Glad ya found em! You'll never screw another one on unless using your pole as an extension for another tool. Did you get the "gt" model with the screw on adapter in the butt of the pole? DON'T LOSE IT if ya did.  I keep one stuck to my broken arm and another to weenie frames to avoid it getting lost in the abyss...happy rolling!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yes, and it's been more than 20 years since I have had to buy one. I cannot fathom the amount of time wasted tightening that frame on the pole, probably months:vs_whistle:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

chrisn said:


> yes, and it's been more than 20 years since I have had to buy one. I cannot fathom the amount of time wasted tightening that frame on the pole, probably months:vs_whistle:


Oh I get it...those dang poles last FOREVER. Best poles ever made imo....that locking mechanism is so simple and tough to compete with. I hate the wannabes cuz they get all gummed up after a few jobs then they become a pita. Those Woosters never change (though I have lost a couple of those tiny screws at the bottom of the clip...still hasn't affected the function though)love the stability of their frames and poles. At least there's those items in this ever changing industry that are consistent.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> Oh I get it...those dang poles last FOREVER. Best poles ever made imo....that locking mechanism is so simple and tough to compete with. I hate the wannabes cuz they get all gummed up after a few jobs then they become a pita. Those Woosters never change (though I have lost a couple of those tiny screws at the bottom of the clip...still hasn't affected the function though)love the stability of their frames and poles. At least there's those items in this ever changing industry that are consistent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love the stability of my pole too. Although it does get gummed up every now and then. But it works!


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I love being able to take the frame off with a button press rather than unscrewing; it makes rolling tight spaces much faster. The incremental extension mechanism also works a lot better than Purdy's Powerlock poles which tend to bind. I ordered a few bayonet tip assemblies for other poles since I ditched the non-Wooster cages.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Have you noticed the little "ramp" on the Wooster rollers so you don't actually have to push the button down on the pole to mount them?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> Have you noticed the little "ramp" on the Wooster rollers so you don't actually have to push the button down on the pole to mount them?


 
WHAT?? You mean there is something else new?:vs_shocked:


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Last year they came out with LEDs mounted on the ends so that you can paint at night.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

getrex said:


> Last year they came out with LEDs mounted on the ends so that you can paint at night.


Now that one I will just ignore


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ever since Chris made the post about his extension pole breaking on him, mine feels like it's about to do the same. 14 years for a Sherlock is pretty good I guess with almost daily use. I'd look into the locking one, but you can't get the Wooster frames around here.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Amazon carries all of the Wooster products.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ever since Chris made the post about his extension pole breaking on him, mine feels like it's about to do the same. 14 years for a Sherlock is pretty good I guess with almost daily use. I'd look into the locking one, but you can't get the Wooster frames around here.


 
I would be going here because I use nothing else.


http://www.thepaintstore.com/


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> I love being able to take the frame off with a button press rather than unscrewing; it makes rolling tight spaces much faster. The incremental extension mechanism also works a lot better than Purdy's Powerlock poles which tend to bind. I ordered a few bayonet tip assemblies for other poles since I ditched the non-Wooster cages.


Bayonet tips, spray guns, shields; sounds like we are going to war.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Ever since Chris made the post about his extension pole breaking on him, mine feels like it's about to do the same. 14 years for a Sherlock is pretty good I guess with almost daily use. I'd look into the locking one, but you can't get the Wooster frames around here.


WHAT!!?? you gotta move, dude. You're missing out on the best frames ever made. Or you could order on line...id consider moving though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

RH said:


> Bayonet tips, spray guns, shields; sounds like we are going to war.


Let's get this mother primed.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> WHAT!!?? you gotta move, dude. You're missing out on the best frames ever made. Or you could order on line...id consider moving though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nope, next time I move it'll be either 6' down or into a lovely urn.  I will never live in a city again. Small town life is where I'm at from here on out. I don't even like visiting the city.

I think I might have tried the Wooster frames many years ago and for some reason back then I didn't particularly like them. Could give them another shot, although I'm pretty happy with the Richards frames I use now.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

chrisn said:


> I would be going here because I use nothing else.
> 
> 
> http://www.thepaintstore.com/


I've looked at that site before when some of you folks have mentioned it. I'd have to imagine I'd get murdered with duty fees when stuff crosses the border though. I checked Amazon (Canada) when Getrex mentioned it and they do have all the Wooster stuff.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've looked at that site before when some of you folks have mentioned it. I'd have to imagine I'd get murdered with duty fees when stuff crosses the border though. I checked Amazon (Canada) when Getrex mentioned it and they do have all the Wooster stuff.


The "brush and roller guy" (thats his name)on here will be able to direct you. Pm him!  or....pm me your address and I'll just send you a couple myself. They're like, 8 bucks. I can't bear the thought of someone suffering...unless I don't like you. Then I'd offer a diy kit and a broom stick. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Make it a broken broom stick with shrapnel on the end.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

getrex said:


> Make it a broken broom stick with shrapnel on the end.


Nahhh...theyd only use it once. A diy kit might get used more than once...lol

I'm just evil sometimes...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> The "brush and roller guy" (thats his name)on here will be able to direct you. Pm him!  or....pm me your address and I'll just send you a couple myself. They're like, 8 bucks. I can't bear the thought of someone suffering...unless I don't like you. Then I'd offer a diy kit and a broom stick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Speaking of broom sticks, I just bought the wife a new one so she has time to practice before Halloween.:smile:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I love it when i get a text from Ricky Bobby wanting to know if i do exterior house painting and if i take credit cards.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Tell him that you are a dildo manufacturer specializing in exterior paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> Tell him that you are a dildo manufacturer specializing in exterior paint.


actually i was going to text back and ask him if he preferred the little baby Jesus or the adult man Jesus.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Act now and receive a free set of exploding golf balls with a purchase of $12,564 or more!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's the scenario- problem deck.(surprise!) Right on Lake Erie. I mean, RIGHT on lake Erie. There are steps leading from the deck into the water. Homeowner has had untold number of painters "re-do" the deck over 30+ years. Nothing lasts more than a year. Calls one of my customers to do it again early last fall. Of course the last painter used Deckover, so we know how well THAT went! So anyway my customer has me write him up a spec, and he scrapes, sands, strips,.....whatever he had to do to get the small portion of Deckover off. He replaces some deck boards and some handrails. Uses a Cali deck cleaning product and a Cali deck conditioner. Puts on one coat of Storm Alkyd deck primer and one coat of Storm solid deck stain on the portion of the deck he managed to get prepped before it got too cold to coat.

Fast forward to last week. He goes back to the house to start doing the portion of the deck he couldn't do last year, and finds that there is a pretty good amount of pine tree sap that has dripped and hardened on the area he just re-did last fall, so he figures he would just try to use a detergent and a powerwasher to get the sap off and if he takes the stain off he can just hit it again while he is doing the rest of the deck. Guess what?

He could powerwash the sap off without damaging the stain he applied last fall at all. The homeowner was beside himself with happiness when he saw this. "Finally something that works!" he told my customer. 

The morale of the story? Don't buy into marketing hype at the expense of YOUR reputation! This homeowner has never re-hired ANY of the previous painters back, and has just told my customer that he wants a quote to paint the entire exterior and when his wife starts re-decorating later this summer he will want a quote for that as well. Obviously this is in a rather affluent neighborhood, (for Lake Erie anyway! Not the Hamptons by any means!) and the homeowner is planning many soirees on his deck this summer. So all his boating, golfing, and drinking buddies are going to hear the story of this deck!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't think painters are necessarily influenced by the hype when making paint choices. Many just aren't exposed to all of the vast products out there that are often better than the one's they pick up at the big box stores in the interest of convenience. 

The onus should be on the supplier to educate painters.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I don't think painters are necessarily influenced by the hype when making paint choices. Many just aren't exposed to all of the vast products out there that are often better than the one's they pick up at the big box stores in the interest of convenience.
> 
> The onus should be on the supplier to educate painters.


Yes it is! that's why it amazes me that crap like Deckover gets sold! The salespeople are just doing what they have to do to keep their jobs and nothing but that. And that means selling the crap that their paint company markets regardless of how bad a product it is. Instead of buying from independent paint stores that have a choice in the products they carry, and can determine whether a product is crap or not most consumers just jump off the proverbial cliff and buy the most hyped product. But isn't part of a "good" painters responsibility to steer their clients away from questionable products/hype to a quality product that performs well? Or does a "good" painter just follow the path of least resistance and go with the hype?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Yes it is! that's why it amazes me that crap like Deckover gets sold! The salespeople are just doing what they have to do to keep their jobs and nothing but that. And that means selling the crap that their paint company markets regardless of how bad a product it is. Instead of buying from independent paint stores that have a choice in the products they carry, and can determine whether a product is crap or not most consumers just jump off the proverbial cliff and buy the most hyped product. But isn't part of a "good" painters responsibility to steer their clients away from questionable products/hype to a quality product that performs well? Or does a "good" painter just follow the path of least resistance and go with the hype?


Most painters don't know what constitutes the best product for every situation. We have an idea of what works best for a number of situations, but with the knowledge that there is always something better out there. We just don't have the time, and in many cases, the access to those products. Therefore, utilizing the resources most easily available to us, becomes the priority over so called quality. No buying into the hype at all. Just the convenience. You have to understand, unlike a store person, a painter is driven by time once the clock starts ticking and not the customers coming through the door necessarily..

Unfortunately, independent stores don't have the resources to reach out to new contracting customers like the conglomerates do, unless they're actively engaged in a social media campaign. And I'm not referring to the Off Topic section at Paint Talk.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

The only times i have experienced a problem with product knowledge has been at home depot or lowes. I always get great info at the local "paint store" and buy paint everyday fast!!! I cannot imagine walking a hundred yards to go into a home depot or lowes everyday and then waiting on a line to pay.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's another one. Have any of you pulled this?

There's a couple of guys re-doing a few of the store spaces in my shopping center. They come in and ask "what's your best price on paint? The stuff we're using now is crap. It's taking three coats on bare drywall to cover and it still isn't covering all the mud."
(what i want to say is "nothing as cheap as the crap you are using now.....but i didn't)
So i tell them i have an interior flat i can sell them at $18.00 a gallon but i only have it in 5's.
"WHAT?!?! We're only paying $84.00 a 5 for what we are using!"

????? So i ask them if they are priming the drywall.

"no, they told us it was a paint and primer."

me "well how is that working out for you? Why don't you do what i think you should do, and buy some premium drywall primer for $12.00 a gallon for the first coat and then you can get by with one coat of pro----- at the $18.00 a gallon price? then you would be saving a bunch of money in labor?"

Passed them up in both lanes like they were in reverse.

"I guess we'll just stick with what we are using since yours is so much more."

Ok. So i say "Fine by me. I don't need your headache at $18.00 a gallon let alone any less."

And then they think I'M the idiot!


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

You should have said that no real painter uses paint on fresh drywall.


----------

